# Shipping Time from Germany to USA



## joeabroad (Dec 23, 2016)

I realize that this has been the subject of a few older threads, and I'm pretty sure what your advice will be ("patience"), but I'm still interested in some moral support, if not helpful similar experiences.

I recently bought a Stowa Antea KS from a private seller in Germany. The watch was posted on December 27, via DHL. On December 28, the DHL shipping status was changed to "The international shipment is being prepared for forwarding to the destination country." There it remains. USPS, which I assume will make the actual delivery, has said "*Pre-Shipment* Origin Post is Preparing Shipment" since December 28.

So I assume that my watch is still sitting in some facility in Germany, although I really expected to have it by now. The last watch I bought in Europe, from a seller in France, arrived in less than a week. I believe the service used this time was DHL Paket.

Anybody have any helpful recent experience--for reassurance, if nothing else?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Usually a DHL parcel runs 10-12 days from border to border. That‘s what I was told yesterday when shipping to Washington D.C.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

My experience with DHL is much quicker than that. Usually 2-3 days.

There may be other slower services that I'm not aware of I guess.

Edit: just checked and this is what DHL shows me - similar to looking earlier when finding out shipping for someone.


----------



## Armchair (Jul 7, 2008)

DHL in the UK and US is a courier service so we expect delivery in a few days. Deutsche Post own DHL so I think if you post a parcel internationally in Germany with them, it can to go through the standard (rather than express/courier) system, presumably depending on what service the seller paid for. Hence your parcel will be passed to USPS, whereas if the shipper had used DHL Express, it would remain in the DHL network all the way to your doorstep.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Armchair said:


> DHL in the UK and US is a courier service so we expect delivery in a few days. Deutsche Post own DHL so I think if you post a parcel internationally in Germany with them, it can to go through the standard (rather than express/courier) system, presumably depending on what service the seller paid for. Hence your parcel will be passed to USPS, whereas if the shipper had used DHL Express, it would remain in the DHL network all the way to your doorstep.


Aha. Makes sense now.


----------



## gangrel (Jun 25, 2015)

Preparing for international shipment sounds like it'll get bundled with a bunch of other packages to make up a shipping crate. Hard to say how long that'd take. 

If not for the time of year and all the holidays in this period, I'd say it'd already be a reasonable time to contact the seller and ask for them to start inquiries on their end. You can't ask USPS until it gets into their hands. This time of year...if that status remains unchanged through midweek, I'd suggest dropping a line to the seller.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

joeabroad said:


> I realize that this has been the subject of a few older threads, and I'm pretty sure what your advice will be ("patience"), but I'm still interested in some moral support, if not helpful similar experiences.
> 
> I recently bought a Stowa Antea KS from a private seller in Germany. The watch was posted on December 27, via DHL. On December 28, the DHL shipping status was changed to "The international shipment is being prepared for forwarding to the destination country." There it remains. USPS, which I assume will make the actual delivery, has said "*Pre-Shipment* Origin Post is Preparing Shipment" since December 28.
> 
> ...


Yes. I ordered a dekla around 12/15. It still hasn't arrived abs the DHL updates are similar to yours. Hasn't updated in days.


----------



## joeabroad (Dec 23, 2016)

gangrel said:


> Preparing for international shipment sounds like it'll get bundled with a bunch of other packages to make up a shipping crate. Hard to say how long that'd take.


That makes a lot of sense--thank you.


----------



## joeabroad (Dec 23, 2016)

41Mets said:


> Yes. I ordered a dekla around 12/15. It still hasn't arrived abs the DHL updates are similar to yours. Hasn't updated in days.


Maybe our watches are coming in the same (yet to be completed) bundle!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

joeabroad said:


> Maybe our watches are coming in the same (yet to be completed) bundle!


Right? I'm sure the holidays slowed things down as they were probably closed more, but it seems forever. I had a watch strap shipped DHL express... I know that's different... And it was ordered right after Christmas and arrived last Thursday.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Not a clue, but I think Dornblueth returns to work from the Holidays today so hopefully my order will ship soon . . . waiting for a parcel showing up after shipping is no worries compared to waiting on a build time . . .


----------



## gangrel (Jun 25, 2015)

drhr said:


> Not a clue, but I think Dornblueth returns to work from the Holidays today so hopefully my order will ship soon . . . waiting for a parcel showing up after shipping is no worries compared to waiting on a build time . . .


Oh HECK NO!!!

The wait time was easy on my Hentschel...for most of it, anyway. "OK, 6 weeks. Relax, put it out of your mind."

That worked great until they sent word that it was undergoing regulation (and of course, that it was time to send the send half of the payment).

But even then it was the shipping itself. AND the customs; KNOWING that would kick in made things much worse.

Obligatory shot to appease drhr:


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

About 10 days as I recall.


----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)

I ordered a Tourby and it was shipped overnight mail. Took over week due to customs. Asked Tourby about it and they stated that it’s not uncommon that customs slows things up a bit. Good luck and enjoy your new watch. It’s a beauty!


----------



## joeabroad (Dec 23, 2016)

I have an update on my Stowa--it arrived in the US last night, and according to USPS it has already been processed through customs with an anticipated delivery next Monday. Door to door, that will be 16 days. Not express timing, but not bad, especially considering the holidays. One takeaway--once DHL Paket says that a package is being prepared for shipping, don't expect any updates from them until it arrives in the destination country!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Still no change on my Dekla shipped DHL. Picked up 12/13 and almost a month later it still has not updated to being in the US.


----------



## Armchair (Jul 7, 2008)

41Mets said:


> Still no change on my Dekla shipped DHL. Picked up 12/13 and almost a month later it still has not updated to being in the US.


Shutdown at US customs?


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Armchair said:


> Shutdown at US customs?


As in because the government is shutdown?


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Finally says it arrived at the regional facility in NJ. Hopefully that means a few days away.


----------



## stoyan79 (Oct 18, 2018)

Its usually about 2 weeks.


----------



## marius728 (Nov 14, 2021)

Is there something like a Packaging Act in the US? I am planning to ship there from Germany as part of my business and I know that when shipping to Germany you need to license your packaging material. How about in the US?


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

This looks like a racket. Germany makes a law that a business
shipping even one package within or to Germany must register 
with a private company for minimum of 39 € +VAT. More fees 
if they ship more. It is another tax, but pays a separate entity
just like a toll road.

No, the USA has not implemented this particular kind of corrupt
practice. I don't know the German laws. To be safe you might
see if it is reasonable to ship from outside Germany.

Good luck with your business, and have a happy New Year.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## marius728 (Nov 14, 2021)

I agree, I am also not fond of that whole thing. It does even apply to marketplace retailers! You can read more about that here: German Packaging Act on Etsy: What do online retailers have to consider before shipping?.

Thank you for your fast answer. I will look more into it and see whether it's reasonable!


----------

